# help! I think my hairless girl is pregnant. I need advice!!



## ahoff4 (Jun 21, 2012)

<h2 class="title icon" style="margin: 0px; padding: 10px 10px 10px 0px; font-size: 14px; color: rgb(51, 51, 51); background-color: rgb(250, 250, 250); "><img src="http://www.ratforum.com/images/icons/icon1.png" alt="Default" title="Default" style="border: 0px; "></h2><div class="content" style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px; color: rgb(51, 51, 51); background-color: rgb(250, 250, 250); "><div id="post_message_416405" style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px; "><blockquote class="postcontent restore " style="margin: 0px; padding: 0px; word-wrap: break-word; ">Hi, Im new to the forum, but Im worried my new hairless girl is pregnant. shes grown alot tummy wise since I bought her about a two weeks ago, shes kind of bell/ pear shaped and her nipples definitely stick out more than my furred rat (though I dont know how much is acceptable for hairless rats, maybe they just look big because of the lack of fur) But I've been poking around and ive heard so many awful things about hairless mothers... Any advice / does she look pregnant to you?<a href="http://www.ratforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6824&d=1340311931" id="attachment6824" rel="Lightbox_416405" style="color: rgb(65, 115, 148); text-decoration: none; "><img src="http://www.ratforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6824&d=1340311931&thumb=1" border="0" alt="Click image for larger version

Name: IMG_0295.jpg
Views: 0
Size: 65.9 KB
ID: 6824" class="thumbnail" title="Click image for larger version

Name: IMG_0295.jpg
Views: 0
Size: 65.9 KB
ID: 6824" style="border: 0px; max-width: 800px; "></a> Im worried she wont be able to nurse them, Is it possible to hand raise the littles?<br>any help would make my day</blockquote></div></div>


----------

